# Anyone who missed the call had any luck contacting Virgin?



## Tavis75

So I missed the TiVo call from Virgin yesterday, and if they call again today I'll most likely miss it again, so just wondering if anyone has had any luck in calling them back? I tried the number for the call center that was given in one of the other threads but no one answered (maybe I was just unlucky).

So, anyone succesfully got in touch with someone who knew about the offer and if so, how?


----------



## jonphil

Tried twitter and they just said they will contact us again, but they have a lot to work though. Do wonder if they are contacting everyone who signed up no matter which form they used.
I'm just hoping they call me a bit later this evening.
We are unlucky enough to have to wait again


----------



## Tavis75

Just wish that when my girlfriend suggested going to Ikea on the way home yesterday I'd replied with the far more sensible answer of "Are you mad woman, Virgin might call!" rather than my actual reply of "Why not, we have no reason to get back."

Only just missed it  Going to be even later back tonight!


----------



## Hornet

Missed the call yesterday, I called customer services and they will be making another round of calls today. 

They made a note to use my mobile number this time around so it's worth giving them a call to ask them to use another number.


----------



## swanny

Was that the 150 number you rang sir?


----------



## Hornet

I was at work so rang 0845 454 1111


----------



## swanny

cheers mate


----------



## Tavis75

Is that the indian call centre? Did talk to them yesterday but the guy didn't know anything about the offer.


----------



## Hornet

Tavis75 said:


> Is that the indian call centre? Did talk to them yesterday but the guy didn't know anything about the offer.


Don't think so. The person who answered seemed to be English, knew about the rollout but didn't seem to know about the special offer for Series 1 owners though.


----------



## jonphil

One list has my home number and the other my mobile (the virgin list) so far I only had a call to my home phone last night, so if they are working through the other list they haven't yet rung my mobile 
It would be far easier if the list asked what time people are likely to be home instead of them calling during the day when I'm at work


----------



## AndyW

They just hang up on the 0161 number


----------



## cwaring

What's with all the paranoia about missed calls?  They haven't called me yet. They will do at some point.


----------



## okonski_uk

Tavis75 said:


> Is that the indian call centre? Did talk to them yesterday but the guy didn't know anything about the offer.


No, it's Liverpool.... slightly different accent!


----------



## teresatt

I managed to get through to them again today by calling the normal number and they put me through as there was a note on my account. However, they still can't process my order because the system doesn't have a code for customers who don't have their phone. I only have broadband and TV. The chap said they should get the code today.

I just hope they don't run out of TiVo's before they get it sorted.


----------



## richw

They left me a message with a number to call back on yesterday. I rang back when I got home, got straight through to the agent who then called me back. No problem putting an order is as a new customer.

And before you all ask, I can't remember what the number was


----------



## Tavis75

Strange that they didn't leave a number for me, just had two blank messages on my answering machine.


----------



## 10203

No phone call here yet


----------



## childe

I received my call (from Mark) on Monday afternoon but was driving so could not deal with it properly. We arranged for him to call me Wednesday. By 5pm he had not called so I called the ordinary customer service number (on the VM website) and asked them to email him (or the Tivo Team in general). Mark called me within 10 minutes. Install now scheduled

He said they expect this calling out process to take about a week, and that they will keep calling back until they get in touch. So don't worry if you missed your call.

He also said these were the easiest sales he had ever made...


----------



## jonphil

I requested a call back for Tuesday and so far had nothing 
Pleased to hear some people are getting sorted out, I just want a confirmed date so I can tell Sky when to 'stick' it


----------



## Hornet

So much for me leaving my mobile number with customer services, I got home last night to find a missed call on my home phone... it was the same 0800 052 0980 number others had mentioned.
Spent ages being passed from one person to another and then on the third transfer, getting a message that there was a fault on the line before the call being dropped.
I eventually did get through and was told that I would get a call on my mobile today - fingers crossed.

I'll post back later, hopefully with good news.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

The whole 'I've left a note on your account' thing is something I trust about as far as I can throw it 

Now have 4 separate numbers now redirected to my mobile. If a call comes in I'll catch it.


----------



## cwaring

Just to confirm the apparent randomness of the calls. My parents received a call on Jan. 31st yet I (who reg'd via Roy's page) before them have yet to be called


----------



## jonphil

my guess is a 'auto dialer' is being used


----------



## Tavis75

Got home to another missed call from Virgin, was just coming on here to have a moan and my phone rang again! Booked in for the 16th of Feb, would have been 15th but I'm having my car serviced!

The chap I talked to seemed well aware of this place and the fact that we're a bunch of impatient moaners! 

Can't wait now, will be good to have TiVo back, just got to decide whether to hide the TiVo cuddly toy I normally have on top of my speaker when the installer comes, might look a bit OTT!


----------



## teresatt

I've got my TiVo cuddly toy out and I will leave it out for the installer to see. Only thirteen days to go. I can't wait.


----------



## deshepherd

Wife answered call on monday and asked them to call back when I'm in but they also left a number to call which I did tonight got through and as soon as I mentioned TiVo the person immediately asked if I'd had the call from someone they named - and the name was correct and they passed me onto him and everything got arranged no problems. However, I think this indicates that there are only a small number of people (almost sounds if i might be 1 person) doing this so quite possible when people are phoning in there's no-one to deal with that call and the other call-centre people are probably getting irritated by calls they can't deal with which are taking up their time!


----------



## netnode

They called last Monday while I was out but haven't retried since. What's the best way to get through to VM, I tried customer services but they didn't know anything about the tivo calls and had no record that they had even phoned me. Getting a bit worried I'm going to miss out ;(


----------



## Hornet

I had a call, middle of last week which I missed, I called CS and left details to ring me on my mobile but have not had a return call yet, no further calls to the landline either.


----------



## uksurfing72

It seems that things are quiet on the new or return phone call front. Has anyone with Virgin and S1 TiVo still waiting for a call?


----------



## Lysander

Yes, I'm still waiting.


----------



## frobozz

Oh yes, still waiting but expectation falling


----------



## Fred Smith

Yes, still waiting. But to be honest with the price of XL TV and the poor range of channels I am still undecided which way to go if they offer me a VM TiVo.


----------



## cwaring

Me too. 

In fact, it's worse for me as I (as well as my other Sofa Event colleagues) were also supposedly at the top of the list for a Tivo when it was available. However, none of us have been contacted yet.

Yet you don't hear me complaining about lack of calls, lack of "free" unit and calling VM demanding one at the special price


----------



## ColinYounger

I empathise with what you're going through, it must be torture.


----------



## cwaring




----------



## frobozz

Just had a reply from the Twitter team at VM to my tweet:

"Is it true that calls inviting existing series1 Tivo owners to sign up for the VM Tivo have stopped?"

reply = "Not as far as I was aware. Who have you heard that from? PM"

I told them I noone here has received a call since last week. Is there a more specific source?


----------



## NeilCoburn

Still waiting here. I missed a call last Tuesday and nothing since then. Very glum.


----------



## kethni

uksurfing72 said:


> It seems that things are quiet on the new or return phone call front. Has anyone with Virgin and S1 TiVo still waiting for a call?


I am, yeah.


----------



## NeilCoburn

A twitter post from them at 15:00 today says that they are "in the middle of contacting customers who have pre-registered".


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

NeilCoburn said:


> A twitter post from them at 15:00 today says that they are "in the middle of contacting customers who have pre-registered".


So they're half-way through the list(s) then? Or is that just "we're busy contacting customers who have pre-registered"??


----------



## ColinYounger

I wasn't being rude - I'd be going nuts by now, and seriously pee'd off!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

WTF.. glad I didn't remove my the call redirect this morning.. Virgin just called. 2 Tivos reserved.


----------



## tdenson

Just had the call. Two Tivos being installed on the 17th (second room box). Had to agree to a phone line however - he did say it wasn't strictly necessary but the techies had set up the ordering system in a way that requires it. There was no way I was turning it down though for the sake of a few quid a month. Never know might find the 2nd phone line useful.


----------



## tdenson

VirginMediaPhil said:


> So they're half-way through the list(s) then? Or is that just "we're busy contacting customers who have pre-registered"??


Usually when someone says "I'm in the middle of doing it" they've just started.


----------



## NeilCoburn

Don't despair, guys. I just got my call and I'm booked in for 23rd Feb. There are a few of them working on it.


----------



## cwaring

tdenson said:


> Just had the call. Two Tivos being installed on the 17th (second room box). Had to agree to a phone line however - he did say it wasn't strictly necessary but the techies had set up the ordering system in a way that requires it. There was no way I was turning it down though for the sake of a few quid a month. Never know might find the 2nd phone line useful.


Call them back next week and get them to remove it. Someone else on here is having the same problem 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=463944


----------



## uksurfing72

Chin up and don't despair. I just had the call. Yippee! Only a hand full of them working on it...


----------



## frobozz

Had the call at 16.20 today. I wasn't in unfortunately 

To ring back or not to ring back, that is the question. Whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer and wait in silence, or to take up the phone and dial ...


----------



## Queb

Also had a call, but missed it was in the bath soaking ! D'oh


----------



## Tony Hoyle

There was no way I was going to miss a call so had every phone number I have forwarded to the mobile - and the mobile hasn't left my sight for a week!

I can now obsess about whether they have the right address (the bloke had the postcode but no house number) for the next week...


----------



## tdenson

cwaring said:


> Call them back next week and get them to remove it. Someone else on here is having the same problem
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=463944


Trouble is, I'm so desperate to get Tivo I don't want to do anything to jeopardise it. I've been without Tivo for 4 years now and just can't wait to have it back.


----------



## -MC-

@ tdenson
@ TonyHoyle


How did you manage to order two Tivos ?, I've tried to get another one but no dice - just the usual one per household rule being stated- would love to get away from Sky completely


----------



## Tony Hoyle

I just asked... no mention of a 1 per household rule.


----------



## -MC-

Just called them again, no way, one per household only,

I should have asked the guy who called to take the original order


----------



## browellm

Just wondered if anyone in the NG postcode region has been contacted yet? It's all a bit tumbleweed here at browellm Towers.


----------



## M_at

tdenson said:


> Trouble is, I'm so desperate to get Tivo I don't want to do anything to jeopardise it. I've been without Tivo for 4 years now and just can't wait to have it back.


So there are people who aren't current TiVo users definately getting calls then.

I want my call now


----------



## mdolan

Phone rings, I answer... "Hello... hello..."?

And then get a pre-recorded "Hello this is Virgin Media - we have called you but we have a fault and will call you later".

aaaaaarrrrrghhhhhhh



Ah well....


----------



## frobozz

just got home for dinner and had another missed call from VM (6 minutes before I got in!) - I am getting obsessive at checking 1471 which can't be good for me. I decided to call them on the 0161 number, the guy I spoke to was helpful be denied that it had been them that called. 

He did say though that I would be getting a call which should be within the next 24 -48 hours as they were getting towards the end of the list.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Set up a call forward to your mobile 

Or stay indoors for a few days.


----------



## Pine Cladding

At last, just had the call. Install 19th plus XL BB  I would say everything comes to he who waits, but that's not true.


----------



## Lysander

Missed a second call yesterday... they didn't leave a message...


----------



## frobozz

Tony Hoyle said:


> Set up a call forward to your mobile
> 
> Or stay indoors for a few days.


I can't be interupted at work for such a trivial reason  so I will have to trust to luck. I'm off work tomorrow so should be able to stay in grabbing distance of the phone.

I don't want to appear too eager, so should I let it ring twice before answering?


----------



## nbaker

browellm said:


> Just wondered if anyone in the NG postcode region has been contacted yet? It's all a bit tumbleweed here at browellm Towers.


Yes NG31 here, I was contacted twice last week and have install booked for the 15th


----------



## browellm

nbaker said:


> Yes NG31 here, I was contacted twice last week and have install booked for the 15th


Grantham, eh? That's a whole other county.


----------



## nbaker

Yes I am in Grantham

Nowhere near you then?


----------



## jodie98deg

I missed a call mid-afternoon and was called back after 6pm. Installation February 23rd. I was really losing heart and thought I'd NEVER get the call but alas I was wrong


----------



## Brangdon

browellm said:


> Just wondered if anyone in the NG postcode region has been contacted yet?


I got the phone call yesterday, in NG11. Installation on the 17th.


----------



## Faz

For anyone still waiting I would suggest calling Dexter on 0161 283 5353.

I registered interest as an existing S1 customer but once I saw this number on another thread I just couldn't wait any longer to get TiVo back into my life! 

Missed him last Friday evening, message left with colleague. Dexter rang me back Monday, booked for 19th Feb! 

Oh and I finally got the automated call today.


----------



## alextegg

Yup that 0161 number worked for me some time ago as well


----------



## cwaring

That might explain why I haven't had my call yet. They're too busy taking calls from people who are, basically, jumping the queue


----------



## browellm

cwaring said:


> That might explain why I haven't had my call yet. They're too busy taking calls from people who are, basically, jumping the queue


omg, man up a bit, Carl.


----------



## Major dude

cwaring said:


> That might explain why I haven't had my call yet. They're too busy taking calls from people who are, basically, jumping the queue


Make the call Carl, it worked for me as Dexter had in fact already called but I did not know it. So you would not know if you were queue jumping or not.


----------



## alextegg

browellm said:


> omg, man up a bit, Carl.


ROFLMAO


----------



## cwaring

browellm said:


> omg, man up a bit, Carl.


Hey! I'm not the one on here moaning all the time 'cos I haven't been called and then calling to jump the queue.

Yes, it's a new Tivo. Yes, it'll be fantastic, but it's still only TV. It'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## alextegg

Absolutely, it's a huge assumption that there even is a 'queue', VM are pretty random like any large organisation.

Others (including carl) have commented on the randomness of the calling across several threads..


----------



## frobozz

Just got off the phone with Mark, who had his Tivo installed last week and loves it, and install booked for 15th


----------



## Tony Hoyle

3rd call today, although they hung up before I could answer..

VM really need to start filtering their lists as it must be frustrating for the call centre staff to keep calling people who've been called previously.


----------



## Lysander

Got my third call today and ordered! Hurrah!


----------



## AndyW

Agreed, I just took a call from Ben. I guess their database just has everyone who registered (no matter how many times - I registered twice) and the autodialler just chugs through them.


----------



## cwaring

cwaring said:


> It'll get here when it gets here.


Which, for me, is currently the 22nd. I said "sooner if you can"; he said "yes, of course!"


----------



## jodie98deg

^^^YAY, Carl you finally got your call AND you pipped me getting yours the day before mine. Well done


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Still waiting in Granadaland...


----------



## Queb

Install date booked ! arrrg 8th March is the earliest date they had !


----------



## Hornet

After missing three more calls yesterday on my home phone - no message left, I called Virgin again this morning, and, after going through the whole series of events with the chap on customer services, I was told someone would definitely call my mobile today, which they duly did. It was still a surprise when it happened, but a very welcome one!

Install booked for the 19th, which means I don't need to take a day off work either. Very happy and relieved the booking process is over, now just counting the hours until my new TiVo arrives!


----------



## alextegg

That's a result, they told me they couldn't do Saturdays!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

heh. I was offered 19th as the earliest date.

Maybe it's regional.. depends on when they can get the engineers to work.


----------



## richw

alextegg said:


> That's a result, they told me they couldn't do Saturdays!


The only date they offered me was a Saturday.


----------



## tdenson

M_at said:


> So there are people who aren't current TiVo users definately getting calls then.
> 
> I want my call now


If you were referring to me I had 5 S1 Tivos, 3 lifetime subscriptions, one of them in use at my mother's until a few months ago, just that I haven't been using it at home for a while in my search for something better (and not finding it) - I think in terms of loyalty to the Tivo brand I qualify


----------



## Karnak

Finally managed to talk to someone sensible today. Installation on the 1st.

I was told that they are concerned about looking after S1 users and the plan is to arrange installs for any S1 users 'within a few weeks'. 

Also got a comment that they weren't expecting TiVo to turn off the S1 service and that they realise it has caused rather a lot of upset.


----------



## Adder

Are there still other series 1 users waiting now?


----------



## ixi

Yep, I'm still waiting for another call after my mrs didn't answer the 0800 052 0980 call on the 2nd of feb


----------



## ksheena

Hi All,

Does anyone know how to get hold of VM for series 1 users. We've moved so all our contact details have changed?

To make it worse were living with family (who have sky plus) whilst work is going on on our house so I cant even plug our tivo in.

Please help I'd love to get my Tivo back.

thanks


----------



## Tavis75

I'd moved as well but I just put my details into the 3 signup lists (Roys one for S1 TiVo owners, the official Virgin one for S1 TiVo owners and the general Virgin one) and they gave me a call.

I've also now received in the post yet another opportunity to sign up on another list, due to having the Virgin XL TV package, that being the one with the ticket and the chance to win a free TiVo! And the offer of being at the front of the queue for the new TiVo (despite having it installed a few days before!)


----------



## simbeav

Adder said:


> Are there still other series 1 users waiting now?


Yes. I had a few missed calls a couple of weeks ago at ridiculous times when most people are in work. No message left, no way of contacting them and they haven't tried since.

well happy


----------



## adamnjsdad

I'm still waiting for the call, been an S1 user since 2002 and a Virginmedia customer since it was Bellcable media.


----------



## Bablefish

I'm still waiting too................Not a peep out of VM up here in Scotland!


----------



## adamnjsdad

Still waiting! No phone call yet


----------



## bradleyem

Waiting, £150 in hand... and what's this Roys list I keep hearing about?


----------



## dunnel

I am still waiting for my call from Virgin Media. I registered on their site on the 7th December and then again on the 22nd of February. I have had my S1 TiVo since 2002 with lifetime. *I have also been with Virgin (Telewest) since early 2000s and have their telephone, broadband and free tv. I am also currently a sky hd subscriber. My plan is to cancel sky and use the money to subscribe to Virgin XL tv and get a TiVo. Virgin stand to make a lot more money from me. I have called a number of times and spoke to the "Dedicated TiVo team". 
Most recently I called on Friday and was told my details would be passed to the team who are contacting customers. On Saturday I left a voice message on 0161 283 5353, I did ring a few times but it always went to VM. I then called via 150 and got through to the "Dedicated TiVo team" again, and after a conversation about prices was told that my details would be passed on again. 
Maybe I am being cynical but I won't hold my breath on a call back any time soon. My current deal with Virgin includes a discount, I will be happy to pay the price for the XL tv and TiVo subscription but if it means loosing my existing discount then I would probably decline. The reason I mention that is that last year I was looking at an HD and they said that I wouldn't be able to keep the discount. Anyone else had issues with discounts being lost when making changes to your package. 

Thanks for listening. 

Lance.


----------



## alextegg

You should definitely be able to keep your discount. I had a circa 25 pound per month discount before new TiVo from a call i made threatening to cancel if they didn't reduce my broadband charges and they carried it through to the new deal. New TiVo saved me money on my old package overall


----------



## dunnel

Have others had to sign up for a new contract term 12/18 months or have you been able to just order the new service without being tied to keep it for a minimum time.


----------



## Zaichik

I kept my discounts (in fact they got bigger when I upgraded to XL TV and BB and ordered TiVo), but I did have to sign up for another 12 months. TBH, I'm so pleased with the new TiVo, I doubt I'll be switching any time soon, so a new contract was no problem for me.


----------



## Karnak

New 12 month contract for me. I had however just started a new 12 month contract a couple of months earlier so it was only a short 'extension' so to speak.

Either way, I'm not planning to move in the next 12 months so I'm happy to be tied in.


----------



## adamnjsdad

Virgin telephoned today. Missed them! Had to go out! Hope they call me back


----------



## bradleyem

Had a call today from 0161 614 6000, which I think is VM, but they wouldn't speak to my wife... Just need them to call on my mobile as promised.


----------



## markan

Yes I'm still waiting as well. I did miss the Series 1 stuff here though as mine had sadly been relegated to the garage for a while


----------



## adamnjsdad

I spoke to a Tivo girl in a very noisy office last Wednesday, who said I should get a call by Tuesday.Still awaiting the call!!


----------



## philmck

Spoke to them today. They said they're nowhere near a launch (maybe end of next month?), staff haven't been trained yet, no idea of pricing at this stage and existing customers will be given preference anyway. So, despite all the messages on my old TiVo telling me to enquire now at virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade (which I already have), there's actually no point. My past experiences with virgin haven't been good ones anyway.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

philmck said:


> Spoke to them today. They said they're nowhere near a launch (maybe end of next month?), staff haven't been trained yet, no idea of pricing at this stage and existing customers will be given preference anyway. So, despite all the messages on my old TiVo telling me to enquire now at virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade (which I already have), there's actually no point. My past experiences with virgin haven't been good ones anyway.


Have you registered as a S1 owner? If so you will be contacted in the next couple of weeks.

Pre Reg TiVo rollout begins at the end of this month. you will get a email inviting you to order online and chose a suitable install date.

Staff have been trained also, weeks ago in fact


----------



## vectra200

Registered with Virgin on line back in early Dec 2010.
Called them in mib Feb 2011 for update as originally told it would be launched by end of Dec2010 only to find that I was not registered and hence why I was not included on the initial chosen fee rollout. So was then supposed to have been registered.
Received message on S1 to contact via website ,so did and looked like i registered again and completed survey as existing user.
Very next day had missed call. STRANGE !!
Left it 7 days as no follow up call ,called Virgin only to be told by one dept that they had not called and then another dept said they had ?
Was informed that they would call back with 2-3 days, now 6 days and no call back. They now have my home number,mobile number and email.
Was told they were very busy with installs and another dept said not yet launched in my area.
Loosing faith very quickly after reading about the problems that people are finding when they do eventually get it installed.
Will it be worth the wait... If ever ?
Or shall I buy a new latest S! drive from Tivo Central ?
Anyone detect that I am a bit fedup ?


----------



## garry_nutter

Digital Fanatic, Please remind me of the Link for series 1 owners to register for the VM Tivo box.


Ta
Garry


----------



## adamnjsdad

Still waiting! No call yet!!


----------



## adamnjsdad

Spoke to the VM people at the Ideal Home Show Today tried to see if I could get another route to a new Tivo. Still no luck, beginning to think that they don't want me to have one!!!


----------



## bradleyem

After waiting a week for "We'll call you back in an hour" I tried twitter. They say they'll call me on Monday.


----------



## bradleyem

Nothing by Monday afternoon, so I tweeted again - and then I got an email from ecomplaints saying that if they didn't call within 24 hours to email. 22 hours later I emailed them back (heck, yes I was impatient) and I got a call back within the hour (and the guy who phoned said he's been told to call me!)
So I'm happy - install on Friday (could have been Thursday if I'd been available) and Virgin now get £50pm more from me. 

So if anyone on the preorder list hasn't had a call yet- use twitter @virginmedia.


----------



## adamnjsdad

Finally got an Email to some chap called Dean at 14:14 ish ! and an Email to me some hours later!! What a mess and much Egg on face for Virginmedia you really must check your communications are correct before you publish them.


----------



## bradleyem

Well my engineer came, and very friendly we was too. Took him a little over two hours to check my cabling - and also potentially disconnect my neighbour as they were nicking my cable instead of using their own (not nicking the service, just the feed to the cab). Might explain some of my crap internet!)

When the engineer says that there may be a few bugs to iron out you do have to wonder what you're getting.
Interestingly, he mentioned that a Reading based TiVo team is being set up, and that there are 57,000 people on the pre-order list for TiVo (not including ex S1 owners).


----------



## sxb

I originally had a call around the same time as those on Roys list, but couldn't take it at the timeas I was travelling. After they didn't call me back (I almost forgot about it), I had a similar experience to bradleyem in that I went through the Twitter team and got a follow up call after a few days (followed by installation 2 days later). Now had the box for a week and it performs well (once I got used to the differences between it & my S1).

My only gripe is according to the paperwork thats just turned up, they've stiffed me for a 18month contract rather than the 12 month I was expecting. I'll have to give them a call.


----------



## Ernie_C

sxb said:


> I originally had a call around the same time as those on Roys list, but couldn't take it at the timeas I was travelling. After they didn't call me back (I almost forgot about it), I had a similar experience to bradleyem in that I went through the Twitter team and got a follow up call after a few days (followed by installation 2 days later). Now had the box for a week and it performs well (once I got used to the differences between it & my S1).
> 
> My only gripe is according to the paperwork thats just turned up, they've stiffed me for a *18month contract* rather than the 12 month I was expecting. I'll have to give them a call.


Are you a brand new customer to Virgin Media, getting the six month, half price offer. If so then that offer comes with an 18 month contract.


----------



## sxb

Nope, existing customer on the VIP tariff


----------



## Ernie_C

sxb said:


> Nope, existing customer on the VIP tariff


...then I don't really know why the 18 month contract unless it was a special condition of getting the box super early (and without an installation charge?).

I'm a pre-registered customer but don't have the box yet. The information I have been given on ordering states the following:

"General: £40 installation fee applies. TiVo box remains property of Virgin Media. *New 12-month minimum term contract applies. *1TB TiVo box: you must take, or upgrade to, TV XL to be eligible. If you cease to be an XL TV customer, we reserve the right to charge you the then applicable monthly TiVo charge (currently £8 for TV L or M+). TiVo is not available on TV M."


----------

